# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  đoạn nhạc kèm chương trình khi bắt đầu mở

## nhoc

mọi người ơi giúp mình với!!!
mình muốn có luôn một đoạn nhạc khi bắt đầu chạy một chương trình mà mình mới viết được.
giúp mình bằng một đoạn code nha
cảm ơn rất nhiều!!!...

----------


## cameraquansat

Code chơi nhạc khi bắt đầu khởi động chương trình thì có rất nhiều bạn à, sau đây là một ví dụ tích hợp chạy nhạc khi khởi động chương trình (Viết bằng Vb6)
* Tạo một Module mới, copy đoạn mã sau vào module:


```
Private Declare Function sndPlaySound Lib "winmm" Alias "sndPlaySoundA" (ByVal lpszSoundName As String, ByVal uFlags As Long) As Long

Private Const MF_BYPOSITION = &H400&
Private ReadyToClose As Boolean
Const PI = 3.141592654
Dim Lastx As Integer
Dim Lasty As Integer
Const LWA_COLORKEY = &H1
Const GWL_EXSTYLE = (-20)
Const WS_EX_LAYERED = &H80000
Const BM_SETSTATE = &HF3
Dim Z As Integer

Public Sub PlaySound(strFileName As String)
sndPlaySound strFileName, 1
End Sub
```

* Ở form muốn chạy nhạc:


```
Private Sub Form_Load()
PlaySound App.Path & "\01.wav" 'Link file nhạc ở đây
End Sub
```

Chúc bạn thành công !

----------

